# Linatex return to sender shots



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all. 
I was shooting today with a 5/8ths linatex bandset from simple shot. I was using 12mm steel and was shooting from a pfs using Dgui style (turn the pouch and tweek a little). I am not a beginner pfs shooter anymore (I like to think I have my technique down) as I can hit a can 6 out of 10 times from 20ish fee. I say this 6 out of 10 because the other 3 or even four are return to senders. 
I would like to know why my slingshot is angry with me and has a vendetta against my chest? I have had no fork hits and I am not tweeking too much. I have had a very high success rate with normal .30 latex and small to medium diameter tubing.
Any help would be great as I am currently getting sick of taking 12mm to the chest. I admit it is fun dodging them but not taking them;() 
Ps. It also makes me doubt the effectiveness of linatex as home defence bandset! Hahaha


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like your ammo is getting caught in the pouch. The twisting and tweaking may be causing a poor release of the ammo by the pouch. It could also be a flip phenomenon. Often when one flips strongly, the ammo is captured by the pouch ... just as ammo is held in the pouch of a "David and Goliath" style sling as it is twirled. If you can video the process from the side, it will give you a better idea of what is going on.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheers Charles. Will do I remember seeing something like this that happened to Torsten but I don't flip at all so it must be my release. Thanks again 
From C


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

linatex accelerate slower(my assumption) and you might be used to faster reacting bands.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I never had a RTS shooting a PFS, but once a had a very strange shoot, a slow 6 meters parabola and a big slap, fortunately wasn't a RTS but it was clear to me the ammo slipped out the pouch prematurely, my theory about RTS is that ammo slips before full retraction, the sudden "unload" accelerates the bands/pouch forward surpassing ammo, there is a chance the ammo gets caught again by the pouch back firing ... it is possible that weak low acceleration/retraction bands are not enough to hold properly centred the ammo favouring slippery ...

cheers


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Try the same band set on a different shooter. Over the top. Pretty sure an Outside the fork attachment would not do that


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those bands are quite wide, and on a pfs frame they are very close together. In slow motion videos I have seen, flat bands will have waves in them as they reach full retraction. So another possibility is that your ammo is getting caught in the bands after release, which will re-stretch the bands forward, resulting in a return to sender shot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26353-short-horned-mesquite/

This is not a PFS but close with linatex bands. I love shooting it and never had a rts with it.

As mentioned before maybe your ammo is not centered.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Charles said:


> Those bands are quite wide, and on a pfs frame they are very close together. In slow motion videos I have seen, flat bands will have waves in them as they reach full retraction. So another possibility is that your ammo is getting caught in the bands after release, which will re-stretch the bands forward, resulting in a return to sender shot.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Hmmm...interesting.....
I think you may be right Charles as when I let go it feels like the ammo has lost contact with the pouch on the forward but then suddenly made contact again and swung the bands,with the ball, back at me ... If you know what I mean. 
I had one it me on the pelvic bone on the way back...... I can't describe the pain and frustration in seeing a feeling the ball bounce of your hip and hit your spanish water dog (his name is Pablo Diego José Francisco de Paula Juan Nepomuceno María de los Remedios Cipriano de la Santísima Trinidad Ruiz y Picasso.... Or just Pabs). 
Luckily he was ok I think I didn't see if it hit him or just scared him.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, I think I see much of your problem.... watch the following video and pay particular attention to the part about the trough formed by how the bands are affixed. Trough up, no fork hits and no RTS, with no need to tweek, twist or bend. Trough down, like your's looks like it is... well you know the rest.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

imo, your bands are tied too close at the fork. put some space between them by either folding the bands in half or tri-folded . the lack of space is causing your ammo to get caught/unreleased at pouch and entangled by the lack of a separation at the fork ties. and follow the trough as mentioned in the video above by hays. at the fork ties, place the opening of the folds facing the outside , not in towards the fork opening. hope i made sense .


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay, I think I see much of your problem.... watch the following video and pay particular attention to the part about the trough formed by how the bands are affixed. Trough up, no fork hits and no RTS, with no need to tweek, twist or bend. Trough down, like your's looks like it is... well you know the rest.


Thanks mr Hays. I actually do have the trough up but thanks for the input


Imperial said:


> imo, your bands are tied too close at the fork. put some space between them by either folding the bands in half or tri-folded . the lack of space is causing your ammo to get caught/unreleased at pouch and entangled by the lack of a separation at the fork ties. and follow the trough as mentioned in the video above by hays. at the fork ties, place the opening of the folds facing the outside , not in towards the fork opening. hope i made sense .


I think your on to something there I will try to reattach the band with more space.
Thanks all 
from C


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I purchased some Linatex from Simple-shot recently for later testing. Also going to try on PFSs. I'm interested in it for hopefully long lasting durability on some slingshot setups. My understanding is, that Linatex is a slower rubber and works best for *heavier* ammo. On your PFS, perhaps you have too much Linatex in relation to your ammo size/weight??

At this time, I lean more towards shooting marbles (1/2") which is not 'heavy' ammo. My thinking is, you want to cut Linatex narrower compared to latex. If the Linatex is of lesser width, it would maybe respond better to lighter ammo. So let's say you normally cut your latex bands 1/2 inch wide, then with Linatex, maybe try 3/8 inches or narrower. Like I said, I have not had a chance yet to use Linatex but the thoughts here are what I want to test.To refresh everyone's memory, here is Simple-shot's video about it ....


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Imperial said:


> imo, your bands are tied too close at the fork. put some space between them by either folding the bands in half or tri-folded . the lack of space is causing your ammo to get caught/unreleased at pouch and entangled by the lack of a separation at the fork ties. and follow the trough as mentioned in the video above by hays. at the fork ties, place the opening of the folds facing the outside , not in towards the fork opening. hope i made sense .


Thanks for your input, Imperial. I have a question, can the opening of the folds face down or up (which is better)? I'm shooting BB's and the bands at the pouch end are too small to roll (can only fold).


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > imo, your bands are tied too close at the fork. put some space between them by either folding the bands in half or tri-folded . the lack of space is causing your ammo to get caught/unreleased at pouch and entangled by the lack of a separation at the fork ties. and follow the trough as mentioned in the video above by hays. at the fork ties, place the opening of the folds facing the outside , not in towards the fork opening. hope i made sense .
> ...


down


----------

